# san louis pass camping trip this weekend



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

i was wondering how the night fishing from the shore is here? never been there at night before. i dont have a kayak to paddle out to drop the line so thats out of the question, nor will i wade in the water at night. so i guess my question is: is it worth it to fish at night here or should i get some sleep to get up in the morning?:cheers:


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Depends on which side of the Pass you plan on camping/fishing on.
Galveston or Freeport side?
Inside the Pass or outside?


----------



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

Auer Power said:


> Depends on which side of the Pass you plan on camping/fishing on.
> Galveston or Freeport side?
> Inside the Pass or outside?


freeport side, inside the pass


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

That area is turning into a sandbar quick.
I am sure you can pick up something in there, it's just getting more shallow by the day.
There are atleast 10 people wade fishing there everytime I go through the area.
I'd suggest the inside of the pass on the Galveston side. It drops of closer to the bank over there (6-8ft) opposed to 2-3ft on the Freeport side.

It's always fun to throw some cut bait out during the night and see what you can catch. I'd say you'll probably get some reds, shark and stingray where your talking about at night. If the waters decent you may even get a jack.


----------



## txbayfisher1959 (Apr 16, 2012)

be extremely careful of the currents and shifting sand while wading. get there before dark to survey the shoreline. take a shotgun for personal protection, due to the rough crowds reported down the beach on weekends


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was there not long ago . Talk about a change in crowds from years ago . I remember when the graffiti was still in english .. Man i miss those days . LOL


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I would fish from the Freeport side but it’s up to you. Be very careful of the currents. The sand is always shifting around and currents are always dangerous. I never fished at night at SLP. If I did I would have some lights and a generator. Have fun!


----------



## txsharkhunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll probably be there on the Freeport side and I have a yak for baits.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is one for you. I have been fishing at the pass bridge since it was built. I fished at night from the Galveston side all the time. I have waded for flounder at night and get this...waded out behind the bridge to about chest deep on a full moon once and threw mirror lures. Caught a few trout and reds but the real adventure was while I was there alone and all was quiet I could hear huge fish slashing bait on top, some only yards away, Kind of takes your breath away when you know you're part of the food chain.


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

How is the grass? I am considering driving down tonight to SLP too.


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

SLP is the only place I fish and always camp out on the beach on freeport side. i fish all day and usually call quits about 2-3am leaving bait in water and have woke up to a 40in Bull Red and sting ray. never been skunked at SLP.


----------

